
WHO says coronavirus death rate is 3.4% globally - yumraj
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/03/who-says-coronavirus-death-rate-is-3point4percent-globally-higher-than-previously-thought.html
======
vannevar
_“Globally, about 3.4% of reported COVID-19 cases have died,” WHO Director-
General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus said during a press briefing at the
agency’s headquarters in Geneva._

It seems likely that the number of reported cases grossly underestimates the
number of actual cases though, given that many of the infected have fairly
mild symptoms. Which would translate into a lower actual mortality rate.

------
daly
Numbers as of 10:30pm EST

3198 deaths / 93123 confirmed cases = 3.4%

------
kristianp
What is it if you exclude the elderly and very young?

